# HELP: Copper close cutters



## ROCcity88 (May 13, 2016)

I may be in the market for some new compact/close cutters for copper pipe. I have used the general wire model and liked it, but it was more of a throwaway. I tried the Lenox close quarters set and loved them, but twice I've tried to replace the cutting wheels and they will not reassemble correctly...therefore becoming throwaway anyway...did anyone else have that trouble with this model?

I'm considering just going back to my old standby of the manually adjustable Ridgid close cutters (1/2" - 1"). I use their swing cutters and love them. 
I can't afford to keep buying new cutters, i'd rather just buy replacement wheels and reuse the same tool.

Any ideas?


----------



## Eddy k (Jan 30, 2015)

Raptor, Ferguson brand,work great easy to replace wheel.


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

Another guy at work and myself just got milwaukees new close quarters cutter set about 2 months ago and we love them. I haven't tried replacing the wheel yet but it's worth considering. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spamispeople (Feb 21, 2009)

I use Reed brand. Pretty sure they make the Raptors also.

Only thing I hate is the wheel life, seems like I get maybe 20 cuts before they turn to shark teeth.

My only experience with the Lenox was a short one, I think the tension bar broke on the second use.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I use the General and just throw them away. I order them on Amazon with just a click.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I have about {5} Ridgid brand copper cutters of different sizes.
I have been using them for nearly {25} years. Wheels are easily replaced. Reliable. If it ain't broke, don't fix it.


----------



## ROCcity88 (May 13, 2016)

Tommy plumber said:


> I have about {5} Ridgid brand copper cutters of different sizes.
> I have been using them for nearly {25} years. Wheels are easily replaced. Reliable. If it ain't broke, don't fix it.


yeah, thats what i ended up doing. I've used just about every other brand and went right back to my original standby haha
I have yet to buy anything by Ridgid that failed me. 
My tool box is pretty much exclusively Ridgid, Channellock, and Lenox...and my trusty TurboTorch

thanks all :thumbup:


----------



## cmh (Jul 29, 2016)

I use the Lennox and I have replaced the wheels 2 times now. Re-assembly does take some patience.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

https://www.amazon.com/LENOX-Tubing-Cutter-3-Piece-14833TSK/dp/B0052EOWQW


http://www.drainbrain.com/specialties/autocut.html


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm a Milwaukee Guy.....I've 
used all those suggested but I'm getting these.
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Milwaukee-Close-Quarters-Tubing-Cutter-Set-3-Piece-48-22-4263/300621958


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Plumbergeek said:


> I'm a Milwaukee Guy.....I've
> used all those suggested but I'm getting these.
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Milwaukee-Close-Quarters-Tubing-Cutter-Set-3-Piece-48-22-4263/300621958


In my experience, Milwaukee power tools = good. Milwaukee hand tools= overpriced, rebranded versions of other companies offerings. Or just not that good, for example their folding utility knife.


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

rwh said:


> In my experience, Milwaukee power tools = good. Milwaukee hand tools= overpriced, rebranded versions of other companies offerings. Or just not that good, for example their folding utility knife.


True, but I think they are pretty........


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Because of this thread, I bit.. I ordered and got the milwaukee close tubing cutter set...... they fokin sucks.. turns way too hard and you spend more time reaming the deep burr.. can't back off if you tracking .... stick with general. . You can drill holes to make it drainable..

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## MDservices (May 9, 2016)

I stick to the rigid ones but I admit the close cutting lenox worked really really good and was way faster than the rigid... the one downfall is the lifespan of the cutter and replacing those just doesn't work well so it's basically a throwaway. If you're mainly a service guy, it might be worth it because they are really fast and great for tight spots... if you mix it up in terms of work and tight, close cuts are only here and there, just go with the rigid and take the extra time and effort to cut with that..


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

I brought a set of Milwaukee close quarter cutter set... returned them as they are GARBAGE!! Sticking with my orange ones.

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

I told you Milwaukee hand tools suck!


----------



## aaron86mcgregor (Jul 9, 2017)

Hey in the UK I use these probably change the blade every 6/9 months cut fast never tram line and they are fairly cheep

Advanced Monument [XS-ProGrade] 1715C Autocut Pipe Cutter for 15mm Copper Pipe [Pack of 1]w/Min 3yr Cleva Warranty https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00UQ8HB1C/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_.GszAbQXR7SYS

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Several years ago I had a 4 wheel tubing cutter. Like a set of pliers with 2 wheels on each side. One quarter turn to cut. Worked good easy to misalign if you weren't careful. Can't even find them anymore.


----------



## plumberinlaw (Jan 13, 2010)

Harbor freight, less than 7 bucks


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

aaron86mcgregor said:


> Hey in the UK I use these probably change the blade every 6/9 months cut fast never tram line and they are fairly cheep
> 
> Advanced Monument [XS-ProGrade] 1715C Autocut Pipe Cutter for 15mm Copper Pipe [Pack of 1]w/Min 3yr Cleva Warranty https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00UQ8HB1C/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_.GszAbQXR7SYS
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk



I would like to try those. Look very similar to "autocuts" from general wire. Ours are best for occasional, necessary use.


----------



## aaron86mcgregor (Jul 9, 2017)

rwh said:


> I would like to try those. Look very similar to "autocuts" from general wire. Ours are best for occasional, necessary use.


They are all I use I have other cutter but don't oftenly need them only problem they have is cutting small amounts off pipework so if you are cutting say a mill off they can struggle 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I have the Milwaukee close cutters and like them. They cut quick, but yeah, it requires extra reaming. My Master bought a new set, and doesn’t like them. What I found with his set is that it takes about five more turns. 

He really likes Reed close cutters, I think they’re good quality too.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Been saving money on replacement cutter after I discovered Milwaukee 12v bandsaw...

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

Well kind of a close quarter cutter. I like the M12 battery operated cutter. It auto adjusts from 1/2" to 1" really easy on the wrists and forearms. The cuts are good. If the space isn't really tight they are awesome also good for repipe reroute or any time you are cutting copper pipe. I am 58 years old and trying any new tool that saves me labor and time and frustration.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

rooterboy said:


> Well kind of a close quarter cutter. I like the M12 battery operated cutter. It auto adjusts from 1/2" to 1" really easy on the wrists and forearms. The cuts are good. If the space isn't really tight they are awesome also good for repipe reroute or any time you are cutting copper pipe. I am 58 years old and trying any new tool that saves me labor and time and frustration.


Got this one for free a while back when purchased the press M12 and barely used it, just for water heater. Personally I don't like it much, I second RJ love the Milwaukee bandsaw M12.


----------

